# Official Bulls vs. Hawks



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

Bulls lose 89-111

Theo ratliff records a triple double with 12 points, 11 rebounds and 11 blocks. 8 blocks will be on Eddy. We will have a difficult time getting eddy the ball becuase the Hawks will Zone us up and center their gameplan around preventing the interior pass to eddy. Theo ratliff will dominate eddy defensively when he Does get the ball, which wont be much. 

With eddy being taken out of the game early by ratliff and the hawks' ZoNe defense, it will be up to our guards to take the slack. Expect a bad FG% shooting night from the backcourt with them doing the majority of the scoring.

jALen rOsE scores 31 points, with 6 rebounds and 9 assists, the jalen lovefest comes back to town.

Eddy will score 12 points, 5 rebounds 4 fouls.

Tyson will drop 13 points, 13 rebounds, 5 blocks.

Jamal will score 24 points 9 assists 1 Turnover.

Marshall will score 21 points 12 rebounds.

Jay 13 points 5 assists 1 Turnover.

Hassel 2 points, 1 assist 2 rebounds.

Erob 0 points, 0 assists, 0 rebounds and one nasty splinter on his ***.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Your numbers dont add up by the way johnny you said we lose 111-89 but the breakdown of the scoring you have gives us 116, but anyways I like the bulls chances in this one. You were right on Jalen he will have a big game but as for me I will still want him gone


Bulls 107
Hawks 98


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

I'm pretty sure this will be win #24 for the Bulls. If there's a team that has packed it in, it's the Hawks. At least our guys still care. Still, I think it will be an ugly game.

78-65 Bulls


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Your numbers dont add up by the way johnny you said we lose 111-89 but the breakdown of the scoring you have gives us 116, but anyways I like the bulls chances in this one. You were right on Jalen he will have a big game but as for me I will still want him gone
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. by bad. here..

jALen rOsE scores 31 points, with 6 rebounds and 9 assists, the jalen lovefest comes back to town.

Eddy will score 10 points, 5 rebounds 4 fouls.

Tyson will drop 8 points, 13 rebounds, 5 blocks.

Jamal will score 18 points 9 assists 1 Turnover.

Marshall will score 9 points 12 rebounds.

Jay 13 points 5 assists 1 Turnover.

Hassel 0 points, 1 assist 2 rebounds.

Erob 0 points, 0 assists, 0 rebounds and one nasty splinter on his ***.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I think the Bulls can win this game. But since they don't hold anyone under 100...

Bulls 116
Hawks 108


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hawks have won like 6 of last 8..... they aren't packing it in yet but I still expect the Bulls to blow out the Hawks by 30

- JT will give up 50 on that scrub Hassell
- THeo will get 3 fouls in first 2 minutes, and Curry will have a field day
- Tyson will make Shareef his ***** for the night


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

bump. this is the official thread, dont go starting new ones.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

*Hoiberg Injured!*

(sore heel)

Brunson activated.

Look for the "Jay", JC, Mason, Brunson & Rose lineup.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls: 23-45, Sixth, Central 
Hawks: 27-40, Fifth, Central 

 


If I wasn't a founding member of Bullaholics Anonymous, I wouldn't understand why we would consider WATCHING this game, let alone commenting on it. 

But as it is, I'm stoked at the prospect of some strong play from Curry and Chandler and a Bulls victory 103-92.

Maybe Jalen WILL finally find the bottom of the rim, but *Rick B *is gonna light up the place!


Hopefully, the Bulls have had this game circled in red. Last time here, in February, the Hawks embarassed them 110-88, with Terry's stat sheet reading 23 points, 13 assists and 10 rebounds -- his first career triple-double. 

C'Mon guys, strap on a pair and make this payback time.


----------



## PrimeTime (Jan 11, 2003)

Eddy will have a BIG game...he will get Theo in foul trouble, the way he did with Timmy & Shaq.
...let's not forget, this isn't the same Eddy that played them weeks ago...this is the Eddy that contended with Shaq & Timmy several days ago....Big Eddy will DOMINATE!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

I'm also looking for some strong play from our young bigs. I expect Rose to have a big night, prehaps one of those games where he dishes the ball often in the 1st half to get others going and then starts his scoring in the 2nd half.

Bulls 112
Hawks 107

Go Bulls!!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Bulls are at home. They win.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I am watching tonight, though reluctantly.

Bulls win. By 8.

:rbanana:




VD


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Bulls are at home. They win.



They'll find a way to lose. JT gets his 2nd double triple double of his career. GRob has a great defensive day, coming away with 5 blocked shots and 7 steals. 

I mean, thats the kinda crap playing our team does. We make players look better than they are. Why else does everyone want to play us at/near the trade deadline? 

One GM: "hey man, did you see Dion Glover go off for 36 points last night. I tell you, he's the next MJ."

Other GM: "Hell yeah. We just traded a lottery pick this year, and (insert semi-star here) for him."

One GM: "Damn. We wanted him. I was willing to part with a 1st and (insert another semi-star here."

Meanwhile in Atlanta.......the GMs are laughing their butts of for pulling a heist like the aforementioned. 

Ahhh.........the benefits other teams shall receive next year at the trade deadline.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

The Hawks should win. Jason Terry is probably going to head out of Atlanta and I feel that the Hawks are a much better team then us overall. We don't even have a clear advantage in the front-court since they match up so well with us on paper, not that paper means awhole lot but that's all you can judge the game on before it happens right? If my memory serves me correct the Hawks have been playing pretty good latelly and pushing to win some games to keep Terry in place.

Eddy Curry should have a big game and expect Tyson to have another one of those solid performances defensively and get just a few points. Nothing special, another loss to add to our record books.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

I'd really like to see Eddy come out and set the tone.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

come on Curry!!!Ratliff causing problems:upset:


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

I hope we don't abandon the gameplan. The shots will start to fall.

Why is Donyell so lazy on defense? He needs to get a hand in GRob's mug!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

7-0 Hawks! Bad Start.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Looks like we are sticking to the gameplan, well done.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Nice jam Tyson
Anyone notice we're getting some calls in our favour


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

13-9 Hawks 1st qtr


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

I notice that Donyell SUCKS on defense. Is he going to give GRob that 17 footer the whole game? He will hit it all day long.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Again, Marshall is getting burned again but this time by Shreef. How pathetic can a guy get? This guy makes Jalen Rose looks like a Dennis Rodman on d.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

THIS GAME IS OVER!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are shooting 27%.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Marshall always suffers when playing against quicker 3's. It should be made up for on offense using his superior frame.


Lots of ticky tack touch fouls so far.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Oh boy. THat is truly sad when Glenn "fat***" Robinson is considered "faster" than Donyell.

I never thought I'd say this, but THANK GAWD we are putting in Trent right now! Donyell just doesn't learn...:upset:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

We cannot keep putting any of their big 3 on the line they are too good there.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

We're losing because of our defensive tantrum: Rose and Marshall.

Why do we have to have such a duo? Damn, they suck.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice three by Jamal. 

We are shooting just 31% yet we are lucky to be down by only 7. 

Glad to see Rose is shooting better


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Mason is in


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Crap call he wasn't shooting
Corie Blount has actually been hitting lately


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Lonny B doing some dirty work. 5 rebounds as well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Baxter is doing a nice job on the boards.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Boy we have been lucky Terry has been cold
JWill 3 for 3 from the line
Bulls being agressive a little bit on D


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marshall has no points. 0-3.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Curry has been pitiful. 1 rebound!!! Damn, that must be addressed.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

:upset: we need some help D for Curry
We are right there
stupid turnover:upset:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Ratliff has taken Curry APART.:no:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

And out he goes....:laugh:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Ratliff has taken Curry APART.:no:


It's Ratliffs quickness that is enabling that:upset: :uhoh: more growing pains


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams has 8 points. Glad to see that.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Williams has 8 points. Glad to see that.


At this moment he's 17 for 34 in his last 6 games...big improvement!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

It's Marshall burning again!!! Jesus. Shreef is making Marshall his biyatch.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Bulls for the tie or lead


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Our defense got us back!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

THERE HE GOES!!!!

RICK BRUNSON IS BACK!


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Jay playing a very nice quarter. Give the boy some props.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brunson came in and made things happen!! FJ will love this!!! 

Bulls back in the lead.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Bulls for the tie or lead





> *2:27 CHI Jalen Rose made Dunk. Assisted by Jay Williams.*
> 2:31 ATL Jermaine Jackson Bad Pass. Stolen by Rick Brunson.
> *2:48 CHI Donyell Marshall made Dunk. Assisted by Jay Williams.*
> 2:51 ATL Glenn Robinson Bad Pass. Stolen by Tyson Chandler.
> ...


Yeah, the offense is so aweful when Jay is in there. Its all his fault. He should just keep his trap shut. He sucks.:yes:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

3 to's in a row for Atlanta
If we can put up a run they will pack it in
4 to's in a row
BRUNSON:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4 t/o in row by Atl. Bulls are up by 6.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice block by Tyson! 

47-39


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Paxson just said the Hawks look like a YMCA team now
23 point turn around
51 - 39 BULLS:grinning:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tyson has 4 steals!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

16 to 0 run for the Bulls to close the 2nd qtr


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Our bench had 14 points. Their bench had two.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Jay has responded very well to his demotion to the bench.

I think (hope?) he has learned his lesson to keep his mouth shut and just play ball.

His shooting has way improved, from 3 point range and the FT line, and he has cut back on his turnovers.

I'd like to see him log minutes with some better lineups, because he has a lot of good passes being wasted on the likes of Hassell and Blount.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Jay has 8 points and 4 dimes in 10 minutes. Craw is not lighting it up tonight (so far anyway), so how about giving Jwill some burn in the second half. Maybe he can put together a good game.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Our bench had 14 points. Their bench had two.


8 of those were scored by Jay, and he also threw out 4 dimes.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Jay has 8 points and 4 dimes in 10 minutes. Craw is not lighting it up tonight (so far anyway), so how about giving Jwill some burn in the second half. Maybe he can put together a good game.


Not gonna happen. As much as I'd like to see it, I guess we'll just have to wait till next season....


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Jalens having a heck of a game as well. 17 points on 6-9 shooting, along with 2 assists and 2 boards.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Jay Williams is in the zone and since we are trying to pick between Crawford and Jay on who to keep as the future franchise's PG we should just let Jay start the second half since he is currently in the zone and has won the spot now. We need to go by who's hot and right now Jay's got it going in his favor and at the end of the season we'll be able to pick one of them, fair enough don't you think?

God, aren't our Bulls such a wonderful thing when they click as a team and are winning?


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Cartwright's been throwing some crazy combinations out there. At One time we had three rooks, a second year player and a crusty old guy (Williams, Mason, Baxter, Hassell and Blount). Its almost as though he's treating the rest of the season as though it was the preseason.

The Bulls are in full evaluation mode for next season.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> Not gonna happen. As much as I'd like to see it, I guess we'll just have to wait till next season....


And I think Williams has been told as much...this is JC's show for the rest of the year.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Chandler with the oop from crawford:yes:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Jalen should have called that foul for himself, protect your BIG MAN raise your hand


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has four fouls. He is having one of those nights!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Curry is getting eaten alive by Ratliff (he's 6-6 fg for 16 points) and curry just picked up his fourth foul . . . two steps forward, one step back. Hopefully he learns something from this.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Even if he remains a PG next season, Jamal has to gain strength so he can finish his shots. No way he should get bumped off a layup without a foul being called.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Jalen should have called that foul for himself, protect your BIG MAN raise your hand


What! The great Jalen Rose sacrifice for the good of the team!?!?

BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Tyson playing D and changing shots


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> What! The great Jalen Rose sacrifice for the good of the team!?!?
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Bulls have been playing solid D since halfway through the first qtr.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Bulls have been playing solid D since halfway through the first qtr.


*faints*


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Good Lord they cannot stop Tyson it appears


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Ah WOW!!!
72-49 Bulls:laugh:


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

I think this is Tyson's best defensive effort of the season. He has really made an impact.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Good Lord. By season's end, we may yet overtake Atlanta for the 5th place slot in the Central.

Who says this season is a wash?





Its great to see Tyson dominating on the offensive end. That Jamal to Tyson feed was, as the kids say, SICK!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

He's being really active this half. Maybe that oop from Crawford at the beggining of the half got him fired up. 

Now if someone would extract Eddy Curry's head from his rear, we might be in business.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

The Bulls are actually playing DEFENSE!!!! This has been what I've been waiting for ALL SEASON!!! Tyson 5 steals...just like the Rotweiller.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

What's with Wennington's hair and suit?

Is he moonlighting as an extra for "Tony and Tina's Wedding?"


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

At the risk of ridicule from the Grizzos of the world, this team really does have the potential to be very good as time goes on.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> What's with Wennington's hair and suit?
> 
> Is he moonlighting as an extra for "Tony and Tina's Wedding?"


No doubt:laugh:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> The Bulls are actually playing DEFENSE!!!! This has been what I've been waiting for ALL SEASON!!! Tyson 5 steals...just like the Rotweiller.


They are showing signs, but I'll only be happy when we can do it against someone a little better than the hawks . . . good grief please no more 41 point first quarters for the opposition, please


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> good grief please no more 41 point first quarters for the opposition, please


Yeah, its fine tuning the little things like that that can seperate the winning teams from the losers...


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

We're up by 21 now . . . It would make me happier if Eddy were the one with 26 points instead of Jalen though.

Now lets see Jwill, huh?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

76-57 Bulls
Some of their BEST D I have seen in a while:yes:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

whats the stat line for Curry/Chandler/Crawford?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

What do you think, 1 more run and Atlanta goes bye-bye?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Bulls bench 22-2 I believe over Atlanta


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> whats the stat line for Curry/Chandler/Crawford?


tyson - 10 boards and 9 points, 3-8 shooting, 30 minutes, 0 PF 5? steals and a couple of blocks

Curry - 6 points, 1 board, 4 foulds, 3-8 shooting, 13 minutes

Crawford - 8 points 4 dimes 2 boards, 3-10 shooting, 26 min

Jwills - 8 pts, 2-3 shooting, 6 dimes, 3-3 foul shots, 11 min


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I take no joy in this win*

it means nothing unless we can duplicate this performance on this road. I refuse to continue to get happy over big home wins, we know the Bulls can do that, now can they win away.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Williams is an assist machine tonight! He could have a double double if he continues with the strong play.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: I take no joy in this win*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> it means nothing unless we can duplicate this performance on this road. I refuse to continue to get happy over big home wins, we know the Bulls can do that, now can they win away.



Winning on the road is the hardest thing to do as a young team.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Atlanta 3 or 4 to's out of time-outs


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

How does Roger Mason Jr. look?

Rusty probably, but has he been able to show anything?

He did make a jumper (pay close attention trenton)


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Put a fork in it Atlanta has quit:|


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Brunson deserves minutes on a regular basis.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

More important than any Jay-jamal stats is that Jason terry is 
is 2-10 for 4pts.He has 7 assists but I swear almost all of them are from passing to big dog who is smoking.

Glover atlantas starting sg is also 2-8 for 4pts.

kudos to jay,jamal,jalen and the rest of the bulls backcourt on some solid defense this game.Now if only we can get it to translate to the road.

No trip dub fo terry this time


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Rick Brunson is officially the ATlanta Hawks KILLER!
This guy gets into passing lanes and gets his grubby hands on a bunch of passing they try to do. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

OT: UNC Ashville won the play-in? GREAT! Now I've got to rethink all my brackets!:laugh:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> OT: UNC Ashville won the play-in? GREAT! Now I've got to rethink all my brackets!:laugh:





I predicted it !!!!!!!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*LOWER JAY'S MINUTES!*

The lower the minutes he's given, the better he plays. I'm sure he could lead the league in efficiency if he were given about five minutes per game. :yes: 

But when given 20 or more, he plays worse.

What a phenomenon.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Ira Newble Bad Pass. Stolen by Dalibor Bagaric.


:laugh: YES!!!!!!


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: I take no joy in this win*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> it means nothing unless we can duplicate this performance on this road. I refuse to continue to get happy over big home wins, we know the Bulls can do that, now can they win away.


I'm with you on that but I need my FIX of wins!!! I'll take what I can get. But I know what you mean. This team has got to learn how to play like this on the road!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A win is a win. This is a nice one. Atlanta put it to us at the UC the last time they played us here. We came out and came after them!!! Remember, Atl had won 6 of the last ten games. We were on a three game losing streak


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: LOWER JAY'S MINUTES!*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> The lower the minutes he's given, the better he plays. I'm sure he could lead the league in efficiency if he were given about five minutes per game. :yes:
> 
> But when given 20 or more, he plays worse.
> ...


There goes that theory.......

Look at his minutes for tonight. He'll get 20


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

This game sucked. That's it, they came out unprepared and played like they were smokin the maryjuana after the 1st quarter


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

BAGARIC!!!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> BAGARIC!!!!!!!!:yes:


I take it all back



> 1:54 CHI Dalibor Bagaric missed Layup. Blocked by Darvin Ham.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bagaric should be playing back up to Curry not Blount...

The kid looks aggressive!

Go Dalibor!!!!


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Bulls really took care of the ball tonight. Jay+Jamal combined for 12 assists and only 1 turnover.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> 0:27 CHI Dalibor Bagaric missed *5 ft Jumper.*



:no:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

I can't believe the Dalibor rally, it was great.
Our bench was great.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

We shot 88% from the line
27 assists and had under
15 to's


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Jalen should have called that foul for himself, protect your BIG MAN raise your hand


Good shooting night - check
Got others involved - check
Let the PG's run the show - check
Had a steal - check
Didn't complain - check
Didn't force too many shots - check
Dumped the Ball to Eddy even when Eddy struggled - check

Man - we have to rip on Rose for something right? He has to have failed at some point. Let's see. He didn't raise his hand on a Curry foul. That *******!!! 

Can players actually sway an official's call by raising their hand?


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Good shooting night - check
> ...


The ref just didn't see it 

The wrist was too limp at that downward 45 degree angle


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Krakken*

I was being facetious.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Krakken*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I was being facetious.


:laugh: 

I know.


----------

